# Goosegetter Electronic Snow Goose Caller



## Duckmaster15 (Nov 13, 2007)

I was thinking about getting one of em.... How do they work....? Does anybody use them????


----------



## mtgreenheads (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice call, well made. I still have a backup cassette call that I bought in 1999, runs great. Nice guy and nice call. Would buy another if I needed one.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

been running one for 3 or 4 years now. Not a single problem. Worth the money.

Alex


----------



## sdgoosekiller (Mar 26, 2008)

we built one last spring that is identical to it only it is in a smaller box, bigger amp and has a trailer plug in on the box and an adaptor for a battery so you do not have to have such a large box or you can run it off a mojo battery. a buddy has the goosegetter and it is nice they just didnt offer enough of an amplifier. (look on the internet you can build one yourself for easily half price)


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

i 2nd that, you can make one with same supplys for way cheaper then what there selling them for with a little better amp and diff setup


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There are a lot of guys who prefer to skip buying all the components and setting one up themselves. So if you wanted to buy a good snow goose caller, there really aren't many options and is why the Goosegetter is a good alternative.

GooseGetter Snow Goose Callers.


----------



## sdgoosekiller (Mar 26, 2008)

Chris Hustad said:


> There are a lot of guys who prefer to skip buying all the components and setting one up themselves. So if you wanted to buy a good snow goose caller, there really aren't many options and is why the Goosegetter is a good alternative.
> 
> GooseGetter Snow Goose Callers.


Exactly they are well put together. If you know what you are doing and want to save 300 or so doing it yourself is a good alternative. The super mag is a 475.00 and can be built for under 200 if you know where to get the stuff. pm me if you want to know where to get the stuff from!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I've had one for several seasons and trips 'North of the Border' For me it was easier to buy one then build one.


----------

